# unser neuer garten-was wächst da?



## katja (18. Mai 2008)

hallo ihr lieben,

nachdem wir den umzug soweit gut rumgebracht haben und im haus fast alles fertig ist, habe ich mir gestern mal den garten vorgenommen!

ich muss zugeben, einiges was da wächst, kenne ich nicht   das eine ist ein ahornbaum, das seh ich noch, und bei den anderen könnt ihr mir bestimmt weiterhelfen 

die ersten bilder zeigen den "brunnen", der noch nicht gefüllt ist und somit auch nicht läuft. daneben ist ein mit folie ausgeschlagenes beet, in dem allerhand gräser und sumpfpflanzen leben, auch deren namen weiß ich nicht alle  

also nur her mit euren bestimmungen


----------



## fleur (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

Hallo Katja,

bin zwar kein Botaniker, aber ich versuch's mal:  

Bild 5: __ Linde oder __ Haselnuß, falls Bild 6 keine Detailansicht ist ???
Bild 7: __ Ahorn
Bild 8: alter __ Efeu
Bild 9: Minze 

Die Botaniker-Spezis höre ich schon scharren, sie werden bald antworten.

schönen Sonntag noch
beste Grüße
Carin 
(i.A. von fleur, der keine Ahnung hat, nomen est omen, daß ich nicht lache)


----------



## katja (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

hallo carin,

bild 6 IST eine detailansicht, somit wohl eher keine __ linde oder haselnuss.....  

bei bild 8 bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es eine staude oder unkraut ist, aber __ efeu? muss nochmal näher ran!

minze schließe ich für bild 9 aus, da ich an anderer stelle echte minze habe und die schaut anders aus, bild stelle ich später noch ein, batterien sind grad alle 

aber trotzdem vielen dank für deine tips! hast du für bild 6 noch eine andere idee? soll wohl was ziemlich seltenes sein laut vorbesitzer, aber was, wusste er auch nimmer


----------



## katja (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

sodele, batterien geladen 

also: bild 1 und 2 ist jeweils die nahaufname vom ersten posting bild 8 und 9

bild 3 ist die echte minze, bild 4 dieses verlauste teil kenne ich nicht, bild 5 ist zitronenmelisse, bild 6 ist ein hübscher __ ahorn und bild 7 und 8 zeigen zwei der unzähligen rosenarten in diesem garten.

freue mich auf weitere vorschläge


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

Hallo Katja,

die meisten erkenne ich jetzt auch nicht auf Anhieb.
Bild 1 im letzten Posting könnte ein __ Hartriegel sein.. einfach mal googeln.

Fotografierst Du von der rosa Rose bitte mal eine Blüte?!


----------



## Armin (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

Ahoi,

Bild 1 müsste Cornus canadensis sein 

Bild 3 eine Nepeta Art evtl. __ Katzenminze



Bild 4 Eine Asarum-Art


Bild 5 eine Minze

Bild 6 Acer jap. Aureum

Bild 7 Akebia quinnata die in eine Rose wächst 

und der Baum Oben Bild 5 Cercidiphyllum japonicum.

Gruß Armin


----------



## katja (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Fotografierst Du von der rosa Rose bitte mal eine Blüte?!



hallo annett,
klar, mach ich morgen für dich 
eins kann ich dir schon mal sagen: sie riecht wahnsinnig gut!! wohl eine richtige duftrose


----------



## katja (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

hallo armin,



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> Bild 1 müsste Cornus canadensis sein



kriechende staude?  also kriechen tut die nicht, die ist jetzt schon mind. 80 cm hoch 



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 3 eine Nepeta Art evtl. __ Katzenminze



das ist laut vorbesitzer eine echte minze  





			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 4 Eine Asarum-Art



wenn es die auch mit gelben blüten gibt? vorhin hab ich in der dämmerung eine offen gesehen, sie blüht gelb!




			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 5 eine Minze


 das ist die zitronenmelisse, wenn ich da dran reibe, die hat ein aroma....!! sagenhaft!



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 6 Acer jap. Aureum


 



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 7 Akebia quinnata die in eine Rose wächst



 das ist nur eine rose, ohne akebia dingens...  



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> und der Baum Oben Bild 5 Cercidiphyllum japonicum.


__ kuchenbaum....  noch nie gehört, liest sich aber auf wiki sehr interessant


----------



## Armin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

Hy,

dann der Cornus evtl. ein Cornus stolonifera Kelsey.

Stauden und Kräuter sind nicht so meine Welt. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

Hallo Katja,

danke schon mal für die Mühe... evtl. hab ich anschließend noch ne Bitte an Dich. 
Kommt aber per PN. 

Bezüglich Bild 1 - __ Hartriegel...
Schau mal hier: http://www.eggert-baumschulen.de/index1.htm 
Einfach auf "Laubgehölze" -> sortiert "deutsch-botanisch" und dann auf "H", wie Hartriegel.... vielleicht findest Du so den richtigen.


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

so, liebe annett, nur für dich!!


----------



## Holger1969 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

hallo katja,

einen sehr schönen garten habt ihr da. leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, was das für pflanzen sind, da kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.
vielleicht würde sich da aber doch ein teich gut machen......     

allerliebste grüße
holger


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht würde sich da aber doch ein teich gut machen......
> allerliebste grüße
> holger




was sind wir heute wieder lustig!! 


wir sprechen uns noch!


----------



## Holger1969 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

war doch nur spass  

immer krieg ich haue


----------



## simon (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser neuer garten-was wächst da?*

hallo ihr holger
ich muss dir in allem recht geben
da würde ein teich sehr sehr sehr gut aussehen 

und mich haut se auch nur      deine katja
gruss simon


----------

